# In /dev non c'Ã¨ il masterizzatore [Risolto]

## canduc17

Problemi col masterizzatore: in /dev non esiste!

Mentre se faccio partire il cd d'installazione Gentoo 2007.0, /dev/hde corrisponde al masterizzatore, sul mio sistema appena installato, questo, non esiste...

Ho un LG GSA-H42L RET, con interfaccia EIDE ATAPI.

Mi sembra di aver compilato correttamente il kernel:

```
<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

  <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

    <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

      [*]     Use multi-mode by default

      <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

      <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support

      [*]     PCI IDE chipset support

        [*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support

        <*>       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

        [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

          [*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available

          <*>         Intel PIIXn chipsets support
```

e configurato bene /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         auto,ro,user,canduc             0 0
```

Cosa ho combinato allora?

----------

## djinnZ

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> /dev/hde

 

 :Shocked: 

non saprei ma per me hde è il primo disco del primo canale del secondo controller PATA. Non ti sarai scordato qualcosa?  :Wink: 

Un controller, un "max ide interfaces" ...

----------

## canduc17

Sicuramente qualche cavolata l'ho fatta...ma sono sicuro che nel livecd, il lettore cdrom Ã¨ identificato da /dev/hde.

Ho provato a montarlo e funziona...

Come si chiamato i moduli a cui fai riferimento, che controllo?

----------

## misterwine

ide-cd e cdrom dovrebbero essere

----------

## canduc17

Non ho trovato i moduli che dici con il search di menuconfig.

Ma sta roba non l'ho abilitata con i moduli postati sopra?

----------

## Scen

Probabilmente non hai abilitato il supporto al controller IDE della tua scheda madre, dov'è collegato il masterizzatore. Penso sia utile se postassi l'output di lspci.

----------

## canduc17

```
candesktop canduc # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 1 IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 2 IDE (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0193 (rev a2)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 4364 (rev 12)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

05:04.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
```

Il mio controller IDE dovrebbe essere questo ed Ã¨ abilitato:

```
Symbol: ATA_PIIX [=y]

   Prompt: Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support

     Defined at drivers/ata/Kconfig:43

     Depends on: ATA && PCI

     Location:

       -> Device Drivers

         -> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

           -> ATA device support (ATA [=y])
```

----------

## djinnZ

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 1 IDE (rev 02)
> ...

 

Come volevasi dimostrare. Devi abilitare anche Jmicron (poco più sotto) e se non funziona prova max-ide-interfaces a 8.

----------

## IlGab

Secondo me se fai un 

```
dmesg | more
```

 e ti scorri lenamente le critte con la <barra spaziatrice> nei messaggi di boot vedi come viene identificato il tuo lettore.

Probabilmente fai prima con 

```
dmesg | grep -A 5 -B 5 CD-ROM
```

 dovresti avere un output del tipo:

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            SONY     DVD+-RW DW-Q58A  UDS2 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

E puoi identificare a che device è associato il lettore (nel mio caso sr0)

----------

## canduc17

Ok, mi mancava Jmicron.

Dopo averlo abilitato il mio masterizzatore Ã¨ apparso sotto /dev/hda.

E anche k3b funziona a meraviglia!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Grazie a tutti!

----------

